# REAR DIFFERENTIAL



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

I have a 2006 frontier 4X2, with automatic tranny. Does anybody know who makes the differential? According the the Nissan pamphlet the manual tranny is a Dana 44. The automatic has something else. 

thanks


----------



## The Flash (Jun 10, 2006)

i am in the same boat you are in i just picked up an 06 4x2 v6 6speed and wanted a diff also.


----------



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

The Flash said:


> i am in the same boat you are in i just picked up an 06 4x2 v6 6speed and wanted a diff also.


Flash,
I think you have the Dana 44 differential.


----------



## The Flash (Jun 10, 2006)

how many diff types are there and how do you find out what you have?


----------



## Markcuda (Apr 24, 2006)

The Nismo, you can get a Dana 44 in it but not just the plain jane SE or LE trucks.
But, I also think you have to click the option for the locking rear end to get the Dana 44.


----------



## =WD=big-X (Jan 30, 2006)

i thnk your rear diff is a Nissan made product.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

the axle code is on your doorframe. there is a thread here

http://www.nissanforums.com/frontie...-drivers-doorjamb-sticker.html?highlight=axle

it seems that the following is the axle breakdown
CA = C220, and the CC = the Dana/Nissan D44 (m226)

C200
SE CC 4x4 Auto = CA33
SE KC 4x4 Auto = CA31
SE KC 4x2 Auto = CA29
LE KC 4x2 Auto = CA29

D44 Variant
NISMO KC & CC 4x4 Auto = CC33
NISMO KC & CC 4x2 Auto = CC31
NISMO KC 6spd = CC36
SE KC 4x4 6spd = CC35
SE CC 4x4 6spd = CC36

Still Need:

SE CC 4X2 Auto
SE KC & CC 4X2 6spd
LE KC & CC 4X4 Auto
LE CC 4X2 Auto


----------



## The Flash (Jun 10, 2006)

cool thanks i just put my info on the other thread
2006 SE CC 4X2 6spd CC35
any body know what these numbers mean?


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

the SE 6 speed and NISMO's have D44's, other than that, all the frontiers have the C200 which is a Nissan Axle.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

The Flash said:


> cool thanks i just put my info on the other thread
> 2006 SE CC 4X2 6spd CC35
> any body know what these numbers mean?


ca = nissan c220 axle, cc = d44 variant

the numbers correspond with the axle ratio i.e. cc35=3.5something (3.51, 3.53, i don't remember)

i believe the 36 in my nismo is 3.69 gearing


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

avenger said:


> ca = nissan c220 axle, cc = d44 variant
> 
> the numbers correspond with the axle ratio i.e. cc35=3.5something (3.51, 3.53, i don't remember)
> 
> i believe the 36 in my nismo is 3.69 gearing



3.54's for us avenger


----------

